# Rental Help



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I have recently moved to Jozi, and am struggling to find a new place to live.

We started out in Parkhurst, but my other half works in Parktown, and we're looking for something a bit closer.

I'm after a three month let, from Sept 14, in Westcliff, Parktown, Houghton, Forest Town Areas. Fully furnished, preferably cottage style, 10-18k budget.

I have my own help, and am looking for privacy and quiet, but thus far it seems an impossible task.

Any agent recommendations, or advice? I'd really appreciate it!
Thanks
Evenstar


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have recently moved to Jozi, and am struggling to find a new place to live.
> 
> We started out in Parkhurst, but my other half works in Parktown, and we're looking for something a bit closer.
> ...



Have you gone on the usual sites Gumtree.co.za 
Remax.co.za
Rawson.co.za

With you budget you should be able to find something. I would try to work with an agent and have them try and find you a place. I stay in Cape Town, but maybe someone in your area can help more!


----------

